# 98% completed mural



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I started this project a long time ago and I can see light at the end of the tunnel. I had the mounts done by a taxidermist but wanted to do the habitat myself. Just a few details and cleaning left to do. I still have to build a plexi-glass enclosure to keep the dust off and clean the dust off the mural itself.

Here are a few pictures to show progress and some details.























































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Great work!!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

very cool.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

That is _impressive._ It's too bad that taxidermy competitions and shows refuse to allow mounts/displays that "depict cruelty to animals." The simple fact is that trapping is not cruelty, but by not allowing such to be displayed the associations are really agreeing that it is. And the hypocrisy is obvious. Many fish mounts are displayed _fighting for their lives_ with a lure in their mouth. The "politically correct" limitations on taxidermy do nothing to appease the skunk huggers, and forfeits an opportunity to present reailty to the public.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice, It has a feel about it, you wonder what is about to happen. Great job!

Mark


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks awesome!! What else is missing to make it 100%?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

chris_kreiner said:


> Looks awesome!! What else is missing to make it 100%?


 
I still need to wash the dust off the mural, Fasten the trap stake down (Its tipping over a little) and build the plexiglass enclosure with trim.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

That is awsome! Very nice work


tjstebb


----------

